# private or public?



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I was bored today so I rode up to Erie. When I got ready to turn off of 269 onto rt 2 north I noticed a bunch of ducks and geese on the pond on the right. Is that public? It is on the north side of rt2.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

its private


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

thanks, that would make a real early morning.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

ya I have seen people hunting that before but not yet this year im pretty sure it gets leased out


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

just assume everything you see up there is private. There is virtually no public access N of route 2 other than some breakwalls and metzgers near bono. I hunted the bay all weekend and there werent a lot of ducks around.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Ya the hunting sucked last week it was slow everywhere


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

This season has just plain sucked compared to last year. Im wayyyyy behind in numbers and I wish I could say its because I cant shoot, but its not the case, the birds just haven't been around. Last year Columbus was infested with geese and this year they seem very sparse. Duck numbers in central ohio are down too.


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

ErieAngler said:


> Im wayyyyy behind in numbers and I wish I could say its because I cant shoot
> 
> Come on dude I seen you shoot.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

ringmuskie9 said:


> ErieAngler said:
> 
> 
> > Im wayyyyy behind in numbers and I wish I could say its because I cant shoot
> ...


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

ErieAngler said:


> ringmuskie9 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. you need to learn how to quote....its as simple as clicking a button
> ...


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

you two fight like a buncha girls


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

relax guys with the year i've had i'm thinking about hanging it up. it is nice to here it's not just me.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Can't pack it in yet!!!! The second split is when the hunting will be better.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

i know there is always birds in the area i hunt. a guy drove by the area i hunt and said they are everywhere. i haven seen migrating groups but i think some have got here.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Ringadingaling is a girl - so youre half right Mark 

I'll teach him how to do a smilely face next, LMAO


----------

